# Big turtle found in birmingham lakes



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all how many of you spotted this in the papers, over eighty years old snapping turtlle weighed in at 57 lb


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a link to the article....

Angler reels in giant U.S. alligator snapping turtle while fishing at a lake in Birmingham | Mail Online


----------



## RDB (Jul 24, 2010)

Tony W said:


> Here's a link to the article....
> 
> Angler reels in giant U.S. alligator snapping turtle while fishing at a lake in Birmingham | Mail Online


It looks like she was having a lovely time in the wild but I can understand why they needed to ensure she was not released. I wonder how long she'd been there!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

man what a catch i never cought anything that fun 

did u read sum of the feed back twats


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

fatbloke said:


> man what a catch i never cought anything that fun
> 
> did u read sum of the feed back twats


Yep, I just read them too :bash: :devil:

At least it's gone somewhere to be looked after now, although by the looks of things it was doing well on it's own! :2thumb:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

andy2086 said:


> Yep, I just read them too :bash: :devil:
> 
> At least it's gone somewhere to be looked after now, although by the looks of things it was doing well on it's own! :2thumb:


 u no it man it was a hard cord seviver to stand the cold we get over here 

as 4 the twat and his replys lets hop he dont keep anything :bash:


----------

